# MMATS D2000.2 for repair



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Need info on power supply fets as well as output transistors.. Anyone have part #s or model number or specs on the OEM parts? Need to find replacement parts, Mmats is tight lipped about those "proprietary" bits and bobs, my tech is having a hell of a time finding correct parts for the repair.. Please help out!!!


----------



## JBrown (Jan 19, 2011)

are they blown up to the extent you cant read part numbers on the transistors?

NTE manual is good for crossing, so is alldatasheet.


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

JBrown said:


> are they blown up to the extent you cant read part numbers on the transistors?
> 
> NTE manual is good for crossing, so is alldatasheet.



Thanks for the info.. Unfortunately, the amp was pilfered to the point that all original fets and output transistors are missing so there isnt a frame of reference anywhere..

There was a time when I had at least 4 of the Mmats D class monoliths on hand at any given time, now I can't even get hold of one just to cross reference the parts..

Need help fellas, have a repair tech on standby that is supposedly quite adept at his craft, works extremely cheap to boot.. Although he is doing a bit of research on his end, at $25 flat rate for labor, I can't expect him to play inspector Gadget for the correct parts.. At any given time, he has 10+ amps to repair so it's pretty easy to assume that this amp won't get repaired any time soon (if I can't provide correct part numbers) 

For what he charges, I can't expect him to sit there and play Chief inspector just to repair an amp.. I am willing to share the love if it turns out to be a valid resource.. 

I have 6 other amps that I want to send him, but I need to see how well he does with this one first.. This is the worst of the bunch, there have been 2 failed repair attempts prior to this guy.. If he gets this working, he will indeed prove a valuable resource..

$25 flat rate for labor does not include shipping, parts, or a witch hunt for correct parts.. 

With this plea I speak for the greater good of this fine community, I beseech the earnest participation of you, the cream of the audiophile elite, and this for the greater good of YOU, the said such community!! Move to arms with your keystrokes and mouseclicks and let the wealth of healing information flow through us all and earn us a victory over the broken amp blues.. I appeal to you for this is not about me anymore.. *It's for the people!!* 

Anyone with a Mmats amp, or anyone that knows anyone with a Mmats amp, or anyone that knows because they just know (those that posess a prodigiously ginormous egg for a head and just know everything?) I beg you to speak forth these truths.. Calling all Techies, a time for the exhibition of Savantismal frontal lobe prowess is at hand.. Scour your domes and purge them of the knowledge needed to serve the greater good! 

Seriously, all you need do is pop a cover (4 screws) and a few clips (very easy to remove the clips and put them back on) Post the part numbers and help me to help the community, for it is perhaps the will of the Almighty Don..


----------

